# WIN Model 74 (pre WWII)



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I am trying to find a stock. I bought an old 74 about a year ago but am having trouble finding a replacement stock. The jackhole that had it before me thought it would be cool to do a [email protected]#% inlay job on a collector gun. This one is OLD, S# 16XX. I have searched several online stores and have had no luck. I would like to either find a stock or sell the gun.

I posted this in the long gun section instead of classifieds since that section is handgun related. So Mods, please move this if need be.

Thanks.:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Keep checking with E-Gunparts.com, they show sold out at the moment, but they get old stuff in from time to time. Also, give Midwest Gunworks a call or send them an email, they might have one, just not listed on the website.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Keep checking with E-Gunparts.com, they show sold out at the moment, but they get old stuff in from time to time. Also, give Midwest Gunworks a call or send them an email, they might have one, just not listed on the website.


No luck but thanks for the leads. I will keep looking............tumbleweed

We have a gun show in my town this weekend and I will ask around there as I do every other time I go.


----------

